# The way he holds a stck



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I would work on it quickly. I've seen my boys carrying a stick like that and drop their head and nearly pole vault or drive the stick down their throat. Luckily mine had no harm done but could have been fatal.


----------



## bbuzz (Aug 8, 2010)

I agree with oaklus dad, correct it quickly. There is great potential for serious injury. Plus it will be easier to correct before it becomes an ingrained behavior. 

If you are unable to correct the behavior it may be that you can no longer throw sticks for your pup.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Are you throwing the sticks with him? My trainer told me never to start playing fetch with a stick. Because if you are in a hunting situation, you do not want them to be picking up sticks instead of what they are supposed to pick up.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I agree with the above posts--if you are field training your dog do not play with sticks, and either way do not let him carry sticks like a cigar.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I would work on the proper hold. Even if he is playing you want him to have a good solid foundation for his retrieves and carying things like a cigar is not good.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

That method of holding is referred to as "cigaring". You do want to work on that.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I did see this on Emergency Vets on Animal Planet. The dog stumbled and the force drove the stick up through the roof of it's mouth, nearly to it's brain. The dog survived, luckily. But nasty wound, long recovery.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

I never throw sticks when train him, nor let him cigaring sticks on land for the reason he can hurt himself, but I do let him play with a stick in the water. He loves to swim and wants to retrieve, but I don't always have the right items with me. We'll work on a proper hold right away or better yet leave the sticks aside for awhile. Thank you all.


----------

